# Damn, Life is Really Flinging Feces



## chilerelleno (Sep 23, 2022)

So I'm unemployed and our medical insurance is about to end, not to mention the other fun-n-games.
And now life really starts flinging feces.
I may have cancer, yep, the big *C *is a distinct possibility.
Reality hits hard when you walk into the cancer center at the hospital to talk to the specialist your GP referred you to the day before.

I'd appreciate any prayers, good vibes and what not, that this is just a scare and that biopsies come back either benign or precancerous and easily treatable.

Twenty seven years sober and if there was a quality beer, wine or spirit in front of me I'd probably drink it.
I did cook an off the cuff Fish Soup today, udon noodles in a nice rich broth with veggies, pot stickers, shrimp shumai and Japanese fish cakes.
And I'm gonna try to unwind some more tomorrow and cook something else.


----------



## clifish (Sep 23, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> So I'm unemployed and our medical insurance is about to end, not to mention the other fun-n-games.
> And now life really starts flinging feces.
> I may have cancer, yep, the big *C *is a distinct possibility.
> Reality hits hard when you walk into the cancer center at the hospital to talk to the specialist your GP referred you to the day before.
> ...


Damn Chilie  you can't catch a break,  Prayers that this works out for you.  We are all pulling for you!


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 23, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear this news from you, Chillie... I hope that test will come back negative for you and I am praying for that. Don't loose your hope....


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 23, 2022)

Prayers for you man. Stay strong and avoid that booze. Any consolation it offers is temporary at best. 32 years here by the grace of God


----------



## 617Smoker (Sep 23, 2022)

Stay strong and f$&k cancer.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 23, 2022)

Prayers, Angels, Leprechauns, and anything else I can muster on their way with healing spirits. Keep cooking and smiling my friend.The clouds of poop will part.


----------



## adam15 (Sep 24, 2022)

Sending nothing but prayers and positive thoughts your way!


----------



## tbern (Sep 24, 2022)

sending thoughts and good vibes that everything will turn out ok for you!!  stay positive and good karma will be on the way for you soon!!


----------



## mike243 (Sep 24, 2022)

Prayers continued


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2022)

Sorry to hear this. Prayers heading your way.


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 24, 2022)

Fingers crossed for ya!

As a distraction I would like to hear more about these shrimp shumai ?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 24, 2022)

Man hang in there John.  Prayers for a good outcome.  The affordable health care has been great for me.  Pretty much cover cost of everything. You could talk to your local ins broker to see what you could get.   https://www.healthcare.gov/find-assistance/


----------



## tropics (Sep 24, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> So I'm unemployed and our medical insurance is about to end, not to mention the other fun-n-games.
> And now life really starts flinging feces.
> I may have cancer, yep, the big *C *is a distinct possibility.
> Reality hits hard when you walk into the cancer center at the hospital to talk to the specialist your GP referred you to the day before.
> ...


Chilie Hang in there I was ready to give up a little over a year ago  but didn't. Do what ever treatments they have, radiation sucks the chemo I am on isn't bad maybe 2 more years of it. Prayers for you my friend
Richie


----------



## Buckeye1 (Sep 24, 2022)

You got this stay strong.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2022)

Hang in there bud, we are all pulling for you!
Al


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 24, 2022)

Prayers for ya bother and stay strong!
You have friends here to help you face any situation!

Keith


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2022)

Prayers sent from Macungie to Chile's house.
And hoping it's just a scare. Go get'em John!

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 24, 2022)

Damn! Just now seeing this....Hang in there chile! Prayers and good vibes sent!


----------



## negolien (Sep 24, 2022)

Sorry to hear that bud life's kinda like that sadly. People say G_D never gives you more than you can handle. I beg to differ I think he does because if you're not challenged you just coast along. The type of cancer matters too I had testicular cancer and then the next year metastatic cancer of the lung. if you're gonna get cancer that's the cancer to get I got lucky twice. You can only do what you can do try and be positive it helps in your treatment. We will be praying for you Sir.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 24, 2022)

Stay positive and stay strong John, treatment has come a long way from what it used to be. Prayers, thoughts, and good vibes sent your way! RAY


----------



## cmayna (Sep 24, 2022)

Chili,
Very sorry to hear of this.  Please listen to Richie (Tropics).


----------



## radioguy (Sep 24, 2022)

Chile,  I'm praying for you.  God has a plan he is in control, all things happen for a reason.  Keep the faith.  I'm  a prostate cancer survivor.

RG aka Tom


----------



## bill1 (Sep 24, 2022)

Can't add anything Chile.  Many good comments already.  We're all with you.  Keep us appraised unless it's just too painful...there's some collective wisdom here too.  We all need health advocates.


----------



## schlotz (Sep 24, 2022)

The good news is treatments for a number of cancer types has improved. Got the fingers crossed and prayers said.  Know it's tough to stay positive. Lots going on for you right now but there are a bunch of us here pulling for ya John! Hang in there bud!


----------



## OldSmoke (Sep 24, 2022)

Been off the grid for a while and just checked in. This is not what you want to see at all. Had this scare last spring, tests were negative. I hope the best for you while you work through this.


----------



## ronf (Sep 24, 2022)

Prayers. Hang in there and be positive.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 24, 2022)

Sorry to hear bud. Not sure what exactly you are going through but my brother in law just beat colon cancer. Had 18in of his colon removed. No chemo or radiation required and he is cancer free. Almost completely back to normal. Keep your head up, stay tough. You have been added to our families prayer list


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 24, 2022)

You've been tossed a plethora of curve balls lately Chili, but you can knock this one out of the park also. 
Prayers sent your way.


----------



## SmokinGame (Sep 24, 2022)

Prayers with you!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 24, 2022)

radioguy said:


> I'm a prostate cancer survivor.



Me too...  been a year now since last radiation treatment (32 of em)... I didn't have any problems with the radiation... Was a much better alternative than removal ....

Stay strong brother...  we're all here praying for you and your family...


----------



## bertman (Sep 24, 2022)

Stay positive, brother. My wife went through breast cancer, and I can testify that positivity is a huge weapon.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 25, 2022)

Praying for you chilli. I agree with radio guy.  And knowing you are saved can be a great comfort.  God bless you and yours.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 25, 2022)

John, the Lord does not give you more than you can handle so stay strong and stay the course. Prayers for you


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 25, 2022)

Wow Chili,

Stay positive my friend.  Mine was diagnosed early and taken care of quickly.  Technology and research has come a long way since my parent's days and the doctors are much more skilled and educated.

My good luck thoughts and prayers from Pittsburgh, PA are with you my friend.

John


----------



## tallbm (Sep 25, 2022)

I'm praying for you buddy.  

I'm sorry to hear all the troubles.

Hang in there and remember that tuff times don't last but tuff folks do :)


----------



## jnh2022 (Sep 25, 2022)

Prayers for you man.  It looks like you got a lot of people from this supportive community keeping you in their thoughts!  Keep positive.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 25, 2022)

Good thoughts and positivity coming your way, Chili. 
Remember, BBQ probably can't cure cancer, but it can cure dispiritedness.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2022)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you. Life has been throwing you lots of curve balls lately but we all know you can beat them all


----------



## xray (Sep 26, 2022)

Stay strong and prayers sent John, you got this!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Sep 26, 2022)

I'll keep you in my prayers Chile


----------



## checkdude (Sep 26, 2022)

Hang in there my friend. Hope the best for you.and yes it's important to keep your spirit up. Have all my fingers crossed for you. Stay well.


----------



## kawboy (Sep 26, 2022)

As a survivor myself, I feel for you. I agree that a positive attitude is a must. Get a good care team, and do as they say!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 26, 2022)

Hang in there bud. Will keep you in our prayers for sure.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Sep 26, 2022)

Prayers and positive vibes out to you. Hang in there.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 26, 2022)

My thoughts and prayers for you and your family and everyone facing life’s challenges 
-John


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 1, 2022)

Prayers up! You’ll pull through!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 1, 2022)

I'm not overly religious, but sending prayers up to the big guy for ya John. Stay strong. 

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 10, 2022)

Sucks all the foul balls you have received lately. Keep a positive attitude and hang in there you can get a home run. There is a lot of financial programs available today to help check them out.

Warren


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 11, 2022)

Def praying for you bud. Let us know how we can help


----------



## bakerman (Oct 11, 2022)

Stay strong Chilli, cancer su%% ba&&%.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 11, 2022)

Thank you to everyone who has replied, I appreciate the support.
I finally have an appointment for the 26th, time to find out, the not knowing is what's stressful as all hell.

As far as those wanting to know what they can do to help us out?
Times are tough for everybody, we're not asking for handouts or charity, but we're trying to increase our other means.

Most of ya might know my wife is an author.
Do you have a wife, mother, girlfriend, teen daughter or whomever who likes to read?
Then my wife has some great books they might like.
Buy them the first book in either series and see if they like them, or buy them a whole series.
You'd be helping us out and giving them a nice gift.








						Find books by Carrie Dalby at your favorite digital store!
					

Books by Carrie Dalby




					books2read.com
				








__





						Help Us Out, Buy the Women in Your Life Some Books
					

Do you have a wife, mother, girlfriend, teen daughter or whomever who likes to read? Then my wife has some great books they might like. Buy them the first book in either series and see if they like them, or buy them a whole series. You'd be helping us out and giving them a nice gift...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 1, 2022)

Chile,

I thought I had responded to this thread but it seems I did not.  My apologies.  I hope you got the best possible news for your condition from the doctor visit.

I have forwarded your wife's publishing info to my wife who is very active in the 'book scene' here in Green Bay.  With some good fortune, this could turn into some sales here in town.

Best wishes to you and your family.

JC


----------



## bbqjefff (Nov 3, 2022)

Damn. That sucks. Can't catch a break. Hope everything gets better.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 3, 2022)

Jesus Wept, John.  Sorry, but I missed this--just read about it now.
Life's really been dumping on you this year, my friend.  But you CAN beat this.  One of my cousins has had kidney cancer and breast cancer (both sides) and has beat them both.  Just believe, and you can too.
You gotta know, Miss Linda and I have you in our prayers.
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 1, 2022)

I haven't been around in awhile, and I just wanted to say, "Thank you so much!" we deeply appreciated the help.
And to let y'all know that things have worked out.

First and foremost, I'm cancer free... Thank you Lord!
Had it cut out and I'm good to go.

We got deeper in debt and it was looking grim, so I finally said "F it!" and cashed out a 401k.
Took the damned 25% federal/state tax hit, and paid off everything, debt free now.  Even bought my wife the second car she's been wanting.

And the kicker is, I start a new gig with Daher Aerospace on Monday.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 1, 2022)

That is great news!!!!! And congrats on the new job as well.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 1, 2022)

Good for you John, glad to hear your cancer free.

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 1, 2022)

Great news John, good for you and the family.
( bad hit from the taxman, but in the long run, now less stress for awhile )

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 1, 2022)

Really good news John.  I am so happy for you.  Good luck on your new venture bud!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 1, 2022)

Fantastic news, John. Like Alabama sang, "You can't keep a good man down".


----------



## radioguy (Dec 1, 2022)

The Lord has a plan for your life.  Many times it's on his terms.  Glad your working things out.  good luck on the new gig.

RG


----------



## TKOBBQ1 (Dec 1, 2022)

That is great to hear, glad things are looking up.  Congrats on being cancer free and on the new job.


----------



## SmokinGame (Dec 1, 2022)

Thank the Lord you are cancer free!! So very glad to hear that news.

And congratulations on the new job!! What are you going to be doing there? New challenges!


----------



## SherryT (Dec 1, 2022)

Thank the Lord!!!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 1, 2022)

That is fantastic news. Hope the new venture works out for you. Keep us posted. . .


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 1, 2022)

Great to hear some good news John, I'm very happy for you! RAY


----------



## clifish (Dec 1, 2022)

Great news on the health front first and foremost.  Financial will come back with the new gig and some time.  The debt free part will really help shoring it up and it will be much less stress going forward.  Very happy for you my man!


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 1, 2022)

Good to read things are turning around
That sucks on the 401k penalty.  I wish they would get decent regs on hardship withdrawals, but the abuse is rampant, too.


----------



## Bigtank (Dec 1, 2022)

Great news God is good! I'm a 2 time cancer survivor and sober 42 years.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 1, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> I haven't been around in awhile, and I just wanted to say, "Thank you so much!" we deeply appreciated the help.
> And to let y'all know that things have worked out.
> 
> First and foremost, I'm cancer free... Thank you Lord!
> ...


Sorry to be so late, I was kinda off line a bit.
That was a rough scare, but very happy for you and your family it was not the big casino.  Congrats on the new gig and best wish with the future.
life seems to be a rollercoster and the longer we live the wilder the ride.  

Best wishes on lo fronts my friend!


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 1, 2022)

That is HUGE! Congrats on this great news and yes, I  am happy for you! Good luck with your new job....


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 1, 2022)

Wow! We’re so thankful things have turned positive for you! That has to be several huge weights off and you’re probably ready to run a marathon! Welcome back with a great holiday ahead Can’t wait to see what you cook up!!!


----------



## normanaj (Dec 1, 2022)

Glad to hear things are looking up!

Hopefully soon you'll find some time to get back into the smoking and cooking game. I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 1, 2022)

That is outstanding news, John. 

Stu


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 1, 2022)

Glad to see some good news on your front. Yeah a big hit by the tax man but to be debt free may be worth it in the long run. And congrats on the new gig.
Keep us posted.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 1, 2022)

That's awesome news!  So glad to hear it! Being cancer free and debt free...and a new job! Hope it doesn't interfere with your one chip challenges! And nope, still not doing it lol.

Ryan


----------



## DinnerIsComing (Dec 1, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> First and foremost, I'm cancer free... Thank you Lord!
> Had it cut out and I'm good to go.


This is excellent news! Good luck with the new job too!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 1, 2022)

Great news John! Very happy for you. I sure get the life flinging crap at you thing lately.


----------



## clifish (Dec 1, 2022)

I don't know what your new salary is going to be or your current living expenses will be,  but I believe you are north of 50 YO.  If so and you find yourself in the position,   you can put 27K per year into your 401k with the catchup provision.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 2, 2022)

Great news Chilie glad life is turning around for you. All the prayers have helped.

Warren


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 2, 2022)

Glad to see things are heading in the right direction !


----------



## tallbm (Dec 2, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> I haven't been around in awhile, and I just wanted to say, "Thank you so much!" we deeply appreciated the help.
> And to let y'all know that things have worked out.
> 
> First and foremost, I'm cancer free... Thank you Lord!
> ...


Glad to hear the good news man!

I wish you luck on the new gig and feel free to appreciate your fortitude for dealing with, absorbing, and coming out on top of this situation overall.

Many people can't physically, menially, financially, or spiritually handle the smallest bumps in the road much less a serious one like you have :)

So feel free to take a moment to breathe, smile, and even pat yourself on the back for second :D


----------



## bakerman (Dec 2, 2022)

Happy for your health and debt free life. Enjoy yourself. You have earned it.


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 2, 2022)

Glad to hear things are taking a better turn for you.  

Here is to you and your family having a spectacular 2023!

JC


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Dec 2, 2022)

Great news about your health and new gig


----------



## LoydB (Dec 2, 2022)

That's fantastic to hear!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2022)

AWESOME NEWS!
Life is up & down, but you’re on an uphill run now.
I’m sure you’ll make it to the top!
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 9, 2022)

Outstanding, John, just plain outstanding.  Best news I've got in a long time.
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 10, 2022)

Thanks once again to everyone.
It feels good to be working again, and not to be worrying about that one part of my health. Have more than enough worries with other issues.

Just finished my first week at the new job, and now I can say that I help build commercial airliners.
The subsidiary of Daher I work for is involved in logistics, we keep Airbus's final assembly lines for the A320 and A220 supplied with parts here in Mobile, AL.
Our final distribution warehouse sits directly between the A320 and A220 final assembly lines and we supply the parts on demand to the people putting them together.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 10, 2022)

Bigtank said:


> Great news God is good! I'm a 2 time cancer survivor and sober 42 years.


Good for you!  I'm quickly approaching 30 years of sobriety.


----------

